# BrokenCassette's Big Handsome Men Gallery



## BrokenCassette (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello my children. It is I, BrokenCassette, here to spread a little BHM lovin'~

When I first got into my love of BHM and overall male fatness, I was a bit crestfallen to find that there's hardly any artwork featuring big boys out there. (At least compared to how much the girls have!) That is when I first started doing big guy artwork of my own, for all us BHM lovers~ I figured this was as good a place as any to start a thread about my artistic adventures. (If this is the entirely wrong place and I've royally messed up then I'm sorry~!)

My entire gallery can be found at http://www.brokencassette.deviantart.com . Since there's 100+ pieces crammed in there now I thought I'd start of the thread with some of my favorites, and fill it in with new stuff once it comes out~






















































Hope y'all enjoy it, there's plenty more to come soon~


----------



## Risible (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice, BCassette! It is indeed rare to see art featuring BHMs here; I'm going to post a link on the BHM board to this thread, give the FFAs a treat!


----------



## Tad (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice--thanks for sharing here!


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the sense of fun in these. ^_^ Great use of clothing too.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh snap, I call dibs on the Fighter in the 2nd pic. *rolls 3d6* CONSTITUTION 18! SWEET!


----------



## Risible (Nov 6, 2009)

Ha, I like the bandito - or is it bandota? - with the tri-colored thong.


----------



## BrokenCassette (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot folks~ <3

I couldn't pick only 10 of my favorite pictures, so here's a second batch!


----------



## Risible (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey, is that a Hylian on steroids, or what?


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 7, 2009)

OMG *swoon*

I LOVE LOVE LOVE it.:eat2::eat1:

**runs over to deviant art**




:bow:


----------



## BrokenCassette (Nov 8, 2009)

This one's from a series where BHM throughout history is explored, appropriately starting with a large caveman from Prehistory.






There's also a series running about the lore of a myth called 'The Angels of Fat', which is where this guy comes from~


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 8, 2009)

:eat2: sooo beefy





:bow:


----------



## BrokenCassette (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's the first four pages of a commission that I've been working on called "The Growth Gun".


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 12, 2009)

I love your work! You have a very nice style, and it's great to see such a large collection of super sized figures (yes, pun intended). Really like the comic strip, too. My favorite is the seated figure in the polka dot shirt, though - something about the perspective on this one looks really impressive.

Thanks for sharing, and I hope you'll keep posting more!
Brenda


----------



## BrokenCassette (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot, I will be sure to bring it as much as I can~ ^^


----------



## BrokenCassette (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BrokenCassette (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## chicken legs (Nov 21, 2009)

Its so cute that you draw foohawks on some of the guys..


----------



## BrokenCassette (Nov 29, 2009)

Lately I've been trying to make the jump from traditional artwork to digital artwork, so here's a piece that I did for an art trade all on the computer~


----------



## BrokenCassette (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## BrokenCassette (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## chicken legs (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm putting "getting some prints for my collection" on my wish list for Santa.


I want to sit on his lap and ask him in person..

and you know......give him some milk and cookies....well ....feed him milk and cookies:eat2:


Anywho...GGGRRREAAATTT update ...it was delicious:eat2:


----------



## BrokenCassette (Dec 10, 2009)

'


----------



## BrokenCassette (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## chicken legs (Dec 15, 2009)

Your stuff is like.....:blush:...wow..good



:eat2:


----------



## BrokenCassette (Jan 1, 2010)

happy new year everyone!


----------



## BrokenCassette (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2010)

God your pics make me thirsty:eat2:


----------



## BrokenCassette (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## BrokenCassette (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## BrokenCassette (Apr 2, 2010)

here's some new stuff~


----------



## BrokenCassette (Nov 9, 2010)

It's been a while! But here's some new stuff~


----------



## Donnybrook (Nov 15, 2010)

I love your art work! Many exclamation points!!! I am completely speechless. I've seriously never seen such great art devoted to BHMs. The only BHM art I've seen has been rendered by gay artists. I never knew there were FFA artists out there. 

Their shapes and profiles, their expressions, humor, their hotness and adorableness, all of your guys are a dream. They are hilarious and whimsical. The bulging and ripping clothing, the food and eating scenes, the fruit and angel themes, the outfits and costumes, the inflation comics Pure FFA delight.
What can I say but I love your vision of BHM hotness. Your images are *g r e a t*!

And the sketch morph is fantastic. I was always jealous of FAs who have their female morphs - wow, now I have one! Thanks for sharing your awesome artwork.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 21, 2010)

Great stuff:eat2:


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 2, 2011)

Love these more recent pieces, and very cool animation test! Thanks for sharing them here!

Brenda


----------



## BrokenCassette (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry this is such a late response, but thank you guys so much~! Donnybrook, you are too kind~ <3

It fills me with joy that there's people out there who enjoy my stuff as much as I enjoy making it


----------



## BrokenCassette (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## BrokenCassette (Feb 12, 2011)

a little something for valentine's day~


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 13, 2011)

So I'm besically stalking you all over the internets but man your stuff is just plain good.


----------



## Donnybrook (Feb 13, 2011)

BrokenCassette,

You have done it again. Such wonderful art. I love Mr. Valentines Day mans belly. Perfect! And the measurements drawings are hilarious. _Were you supposed to write down the numbers? Probably. _ What can I say but brilliance. I simply adore your BHM guys. What a dream they are. 

Thank you for your wonderful drawings!

Donnybrook


----------



## BrokenCassette (Feb 18, 2011)

WillSpark: I thought your name looked familiar! XD Hehe, thank you so much, I'm so glad you're enjoying my stuff <3

Donnybrook: Thank you so so much for your continued support, it really does brighten my day~ :-D I promise to keep it comin'!


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 21, 2011)

And now that you're fully aware of my creeping, it converts me from an internet stalker to a fanboy. 

Can't wait for whatever you do next!


----------



## BrokenCassette (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## WillSpark (Mar 11, 2011)

We should totally spend some GIRL TIME together.


----------



## BrokenCassette (Jun 1, 2011)

A little update of new stuff~


----------



## EternalPunishment666 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice know to you have your pictures here too. <3


----------



## BrokenCassette (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Tad (Jul 20, 2011)

:eat2: I love your drawings....they are done with so much affection, it just shines out of the page (or screen, I suppose).

it amused me a bit though that the horned man gets taller as he gets fatter--I guess you like them big in ever way


----------



## Jah (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow!! You're a very talented artist! Such amazing work!
Love the BHMs.:wubu:


----------



## BrokenCassette (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks so much Tad and Jah! ( Tad, your comments always make me so happy~ X3 )


----------



## BrokenCassette (Sep 14, 2011)

a couple more~


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2011)

haha, I love the expression on Curtis's face in that last sequence, cracks me up!


----------



## Jah (Sep 19, 2011)

Such cute pictures!


----------



## KittyCourtz (Feb 7, 2012)

I love your art! *watches on deviantART*


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Oct 2, 2012)

I remember seeing your pictures and being inspired to dream more literally about the type of man I'd love to have. I am a visual person and it helps a lot to see how well you create those gorgeous men, as if you red my mind. Well done.:bow:


----------



## BrokenCassette (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm back y'all! In the time since I've been here I moved down to Seattle and got a new tablet, so here's some of the work I've been doing lately!


----------



## Tad (Feb 10, 2014)

I always love your drawings!


----------



## Jah (Feb 10, 2014)

It's good that you are doing art again! Your art is simply amazing!


----------



## agouderia (Feb 11, 2014)

Lovely to have you back!

Hope we'll see more delicious new BHMs from you soon!


----------



## Donnybrook (Mar 22, 2014)

Broken Cassette. I'm seeing your latest additions only now. Wonderful stuff as always. Love the dreamy, big men. Do please add more work sometime!


----------



## PiggiesLove (Mar 21, 2020)

Love all your bhms. I would love to see more of your art.


----------

